# Teacakes :)



## Kaylz (Mar 18, 2017)

My OH is out at the darts doubles open today, he's just text me to tell me his workmate he has entered with has brought me dark chocolate teacakes 2 boxes of , he is such a lovely guy haha x


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 18, 2017)

Ah, dark chocolate tea cakes. One a day keeps the doctor away. Tunnock's are a public service, not a food manufacturer.


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 18, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> Ah, dark chocolate tea cakes. One a day keeps the doctor away. Tunnock's are a public service, not a food manufacturer.


Maybe I should try that I have one a week or one a fortnight haha  x


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 18, 2017)

I have two or three a week, but then I'm a dissolute insulin addict, best not imitated


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Mar 18, 2017)

Oh I love a Tunnocks tea cake, enjoy!


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 18, 2017)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Oh I love a Tunnocks tea cake, enjoy!


He's come back to mine and told me he's left them down at his house  never mind I have one in the cupboard and he assures me he will remember to bring them tomorrow  there's 12 so if I could send you guys one I would haha x


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 18, 2017)

Coals to Newcastle, methinks Kaylz


----------



## trophywench (Mar 18, 2017)

I haven't had one for ages Mike.  Trouble is when I get near to them, their caramel wafers always leap into our trolley uninvited (and once we get them home it would be FAR too wasteful not to eat them) - so I tend to avoid that aisle when I can!


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 18, 2017)

So I couldn't talk you into a Tunnock's snowball, then, Jen?


----------



## Chris cov (Mar 18, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> My OH is out at the darts doubles open today, he's just text me to tell me his workmate he has entered with has brought me dark chocolate teacakes 2 boxes of , he is such a lovely guy haha x


----------



## Chris cov (Mar 18, 2017)

Hi are these teacakes dark chocolate do you know if dark chocolate bournville is good to have


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 18, 2017)

Chris cov said:


> Hi are these teacakes dark chocolate do you know if dark chocolate bournville is good to have


Yes they are dark chocolate teacakes but you get milk chocolate ones too, the dark choclate ones are just under 15g carbs per teacake, as for bournville I would personally say no as it's not actually that dark, 36% minimum cocoa solids and 13g odd carbs per serving, if you like dark chocolate you would be better off with the 85% stuff or 90% stuff - Aldi do 5 individually wrapped 25g bars of 85% which has 4.5g carbs per bar if there is anything you want to know about chocolate ask away I am a chocoholic after all haha  x


----------



## Chris cov (Mar 18, 2017)

I have had aldi dark chocolate as it is just round the corner from me l am more a savoury person crisps l have had walkers baked ones have you had sky yoghurt from lidl l just bought strawberry one l used to look yoghurts but since being diagnosed in July have been. Confused which to have


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 18, 2017)

In truth I'm a CDM man. Dose Adjustment For Normal Eating. My mantra. 85% chocolate is for poor benighted type 2s, who have to suffer 85% chocolate. I don't eat a lot in any event, so the occasional indulgence isn't a a big deal. Count the carbs, dial up the dose. Creme eggs are a bugger, mind.


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 18, 2017)

Chris cov said:


> I have had aldi dark chocolate as it is just round the corner from me l am more a savoury person crisps l have had walkers baked ones have you had sky yoghurt from lidl l just bought strawberry one l used to look yoghurts but since being diagnosed in July have been. Confused which to have


I get the skyr yoghurt mixed with honey from Tesco to have with my granola for breakfast, it's really good I can't make any comment of what effect it might have on you as I'm Type 1, advice is don't go for the lower fat yoghurts as they often contain more sugars, if memory serves me right the strawberry skyr is 11.8g carbs per 150g serving but I might be wrong so check your pot to be sure, is there anything else we could with x


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 18, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> In truth I'm a CDM man. Dose Adjustment For Normal Eating. My mantra. 85% chocolate is for poor benighted type 2s, who have to suffer 85% chocolate. I don't eat a lot in any event, so the occasional indulgence isn't a a big deal. Count the carbs, dial up the dose. Creme eggs are a bugger, mind.


I don't like the cream eggs anymore  now a galaxy caramel egg on the other hand I could devour in seconds  and what do you mean suffer haha I've always loved dark chocolate and don't even remember how I acquired a taste for it actually, oh all this talk about chocolate reminds me I have a box of roses and forreror rocher I must get in to at some point  x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Mar 18, 2017)

The Tunnocks I've got are milk chocolate and 14.9g carbs, so the same as the dark chocolate ones!


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 18, 2017)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> The Tunnocks I've got are milk chocolate and 14.9g carbs, so the same as the dark chocolate ones!


Not quite lol dark chocolate ones are 14.6g haha  x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Mar 18, 2017)

Whats 0.3g between teacakes


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 18, 2017)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Whats 0.3g between teacakes


This is what I had for pud tonight instead, how many carbs do you think is in that? lol x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Mar 18, 2017)

Go on, put me out of my suspense, I'm guessing very low lol! Looks very tasty though.


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 18, 2017)

haha 8g but only cause I used a 70% chocolate bar, it was so good  if you ever have the time you should try it  x


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 18, 2017)

Life's too short to acquire a taste for 70% chocolate. Or it is when you're 64. I'd rather do without.


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 19, 2017)

Blimey, the teacakes thread has moved to the FOOD section. There's an upgrade for  Tunnock's Teacakes.


----------



## RobK (Mar 19, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> This is what I had for pud tonight instead, how many carbs do you think is in that? lol x


I dont care how many carbs are in it I want one


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 19, 2017)

Haha what the teacake or the chocolate pud lol  x


----------

